
AWS re:Invent Conference Badges Tracked Attendees' Movements - smn1234
https://vice.com/en_us/article/pkeyqk/amazon-conference-badges-tracked-attendees-movements
======
lowdose
People going to toilet every 30 minutes are caught. I have heard aws events
are full blown las vegas style bonanza's.

